# Floating plants?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I just got a shipment of java and fern and anubias nana to place in my tank once the quarenteen is over..but I would like to place a species of floating plant in there for a little top cover...I want it to look real nice and when I was looking on google i saw a really zen looking betta tank with floating baby tears? I am new to plants...would this be a good choice? My lighting is low to moderate but it wouldbe directly under the bulb. Any other suggestion for a nice floating plant that will look decent and not shade my lower java ferns and anubias too much? Pics are welcome too! thank you


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to guess that what you say wasn't baby tears. I've never seen anyone float baby tears and from what I know about the plant, it can be pretty temperamental. It thrives in high tech tanks with CO2 and high lights. Frogbit is a pretty cool looking floating plant IMO. It grows quickly and is easy to care for.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

You could try some Hornwort I love mine and the light filters though it very well. What size is your tank ? Mine is 5 gallon and my strand of Hornwort is around 12 inches long with a couple of smaller strands and it floats in the middle and over to the front of the tank and Perseus loves to hide and sleep in it. Some people say theirs is messy and looses alot of needles till it adjusts to the tank water so what I did with mine was while it was in QT I soaked it in tank water I saved from doing water changes for a couple of weeks and that must have really helped as it has lost very few needles. I love it is reminds me of Christmas and such pretty shade of light green. Speaking of Christmas I want to get some Christmas moss !


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think what you seen was may of been,,,er...not sure of the right name but it sounds like salvia but its not as that one is a psychoactive plant. It looks like a small floating clover..kinda

Frogbite is also a floating plant.


----------

